# Old School SS rubicon experts



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a rubicon 1002 which was wroking fine up until this weekend. I installed deading, foam and audimute to the floor of my car and had the Batt disconnected the entire time.

When I put everything back together my rubicon 1002 had a buzzing sound coming from it. I check all wire connections, ground etc.. and everything looked fine.

I nothiced when the amp powers up the clip lights come on for a second and I get the buzzing sound. This happens when the speaker is unhooked as well.

Any soundstream experts know what the clip lights coming on like this means?


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

Turns out there must of been a short in the speaker wire to the sub. I pulled the sub and replaced the wire and everything started working normal again.

The wire must of gotten pulled when I was working on the car over the weekend. Just glad it was not the 1002 

I am not sure why it did it a few times without the speaker wire hooked up.


----------

